# Simple soaping question



## D Bar J Acres (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi, I've been making soap for just a year now, probably 14 batches. I really like the Walmart recipe as it's very simple and low cost. However, some people (like I was) are turned off by the lard. What can I substitute? I tried vegetable shortening in my batch this weekend and boy it seems soft. 

I'd like some tips for using something else. Or do others just keep with the lard and do well? I have one store I sell in and people DH and I work with. 

Thanks, Jenny


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I have lost two sales that I am aware of because of lard. That's out of the hundreds of sales I have done. I do offer a bar with all vegetable oils now, but one of those people wouldn't buy from me because I was not completely "cruelty free". These were both internet sales. I live in a farming community and have never had someone freak out about lard.

Fact is lard bars are best. If you want to sub out the very best thing to use is palm oil (run your recipe through a lye calculator). I hate palm oil. It can be argued that palm is bad too being they are tearing down massive acres of rainforest to farm it. so it's the lesser of two evils I guess. I feel lard to be far superior and I tell people so. I don't poo-poo my palm bars but tell them that if you look in my shower there is always a lard based bar in there...

Bethany


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

I do not make lard bars to sell. I have to disagree with you Bethany... lard bars are not for everyone. 

I love soap with shea butter, in fact I only use soap that is made with shea. It is a wonderful addition to soap, but your cost per batch will increase.

Sara


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm one of those that doesn't like to see lard on the ingredients list. I don't have a good reason though. LOL The term 'tallow' sounds so much better but I don't use it either. I do use palm and palm kernel. And I make soap for dd with lard. Frankly, I think you can find good reasons to use many ingredients and you can find reasons not to use those same ingredients. It's a very individual thing. Unless you are catering to a vegan customer base I say go with what *you* like for whatever reasons.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

BlissBerry said:


> I do not make lard bars to sell. I have to disagree with you Bethany... lard bars are not for everyone.
> 
> I love soap with shea butter, in fact I only use soap that is made with shea. It is a wonderful addition to soap, but your cost per batch will increase.
> 
> Sara


The only bar I make with Shea has lard in it too. Maybe if I added shea to my veggie recipe I would like it better...

Bethany


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Cocoa butter also makes a hard bar.

Shortening is just hydrogenated soybean oil, why it won't make a hard bar it is just more oil.

Tallow is beef fat, so the same nose turning up I get with my lard, I would get with tallow. I would love to make the wallmart recipe with some shea, but it won't sell for me.

By using your shea in other products or as a stand alone product for sale, it will bring down the cost to be able to use it in your soap. I also love cocoa butter in my soap. Vicki


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I have had a few folks turn up their nose at lard but usually if someone stops at my table they buy.
I really like my soap and hate to switch to more expensive ingredients.
I do plan to start consitsently carrying one all veggy bar for the "picky" folks.
Becky


----------

